
EFI System Partitions: a hidden problem? - chmaynard
https://eclecticlight.co/2020/06/16/efi-system-partitions-a-hidden-problem/
======
cerberusss
A lot of the more in-depth stuff around macOS isn't publicly documented by
Apple, and Howard Oakley often tries to find out and blog about it on
eclecticlight.co.

For instance, I've been experimenting with APFS fusion drives. This is
basically the macOS equivalent of a RAID0 volume except there's some added
intelligence on stuff that can be cached on the fastest drive.

So for fun, on my Mac Mini, I plugged in an external drive and tried to create
a fusion drive across the internal and external drive. Nothing is documented
about this process, do you have to google and piece together the procedure.

Of course it seems to work and then the volume corrupts itself. But why? This
other guy who blogged about this, doesn't know.

Linux is much better about this. People do crazy shenanigans with their
hardware all the time. You want to RAID-5 a bunch of USB sticks? Sure, no
problem :)

